# Rechstschutzversicherung Vs Computerbetrug



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2002)

Hi!
Hilft eine Rechtschutzversicherung denn bei einer Anklage wegen Computerbetrug?

Vielen Dank für nützliche Infos!


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2002)

Das kommt darauf an.
Im allgemeinen zahlt eine Rechtschutzversicherung nur, wenn sie ein Deckungszusage gegeben hat.
Insofern: einfach mal anfragen.

Grundsätzlich sollte sie aber zahlen. Im Einzelfall könnte das anders sein.


----------



## Tschenger (25 Januar 2002)

Hallo,
ein Betrugsdelikt ist ein vorsätzliches Vergehen.
Bei Vorsatz zahlt keine Rechtschutzversicherung.
Die Anwaltskosten müssen vom Angeklagten selbst übernommen werden.
Kann der Angeklagte nachweisen,dass er mit dieser "Tat" nichts zu tun hat,
kann es sein,dass die RV zahlt.Wahrscheinlicher ist,dass sie nicht zahlt.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

@Tschenger:
Richtig. Ich bin in meiner Einfalt vom umgekehrten Fall ausgegangen, also daß "Arno Nymus" jemanden verklagt.

Wir sollen mal zusammenfassen:

*1. Fall: Du verklagst jemanden*
In diesem Fall zahlt die Rechtschutzversicherung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


*2. Fall: Du wirst wegen Computerbetrug verklagt*
In diesem Fall zahlt die Rechtschutzversicherung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit *nicht,* da Du einen Betrug nur schwerlich fahrlässig begehen kannst. Und bei vorsätzlich begangenen Straftaten zahlt die Rechtschutzversicherung nicht.

So, ich hoffe, das wird jetzt klarer.


----------



## Rahmat (1 April 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hilft eine Rechtschutzversicherung denn bei einer Anklage wegen Computerbetrug?
> 
> Vielen Dank für nützliche Infos!



Die Frage hört sich zuerst recht einleuchtend an, aber beim genaueren hinsehen ist sie eigentlich recht (entschuldige) schwachsinnig 

1.) Sagst Du uns, wie Heiko bereits erwähnt hat, nicht ob es eine Versicherung für den Kläger oder den Beklagten ist.
2.) Ist der Schaden denn schon eingetreten?
Wenn ja, wieso fragst du dann nicht Deine Versicherung ?
Wenn nein, hast Du dann vor einen Schadensfall herbeizuführen ?
Das wäre ja Vorsatz und den zahlt bestimmt niemand.
Wenn Du aber ne Versicherung abschließen willst für einen Schaden, der schon entstanden ist, oder sich bereits anbahnt, kannst Du das auch vergessen. Denn sobald auch nur ein Erignis vor Betragsbeginn ist zahlt keine Versicherung mehr.

Dann müßte man natürlich noch sehen, ob der Fall privat oder geschäftlich ist und was für eine Rechtsschutzversicherung Du hast.
Dann kommt es sicher darauf an, wie der Fall genau gelagert ist, wie hoch der Streitwert ist und wie die Chancen zu gewinnen aussehen und bis zu welcher Instanz Du prozessieren willst.
Meine Erfahrung:
Meistens ist es so wie immer, der Fall, der einen gerade selber betrifft, wird oh Wunder    von der Versicherung gerade einmal nicht gedeckt. Aber wenn man den Versicherungsvertreter befragt, findet der meist einen Weg einen ersten Kontakt mit einem Rechtsanwalt vielleicht doch noch zu finanzieren. Ein weiteres Vorgehen wird dann Zusammen mit dem Rechtsanwalt und der Versicherung unter Berücksichtigung der oben genannten Punkte besprochen.

mfg Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2002)

Oftmals ist das auch eine Frage der Formulierung.
Damit meine ich *nicht*, daß man unwahre Sachen angeben soll, sondern daß man gut überlegen sollte, welche Formulierungen man bei einer Schadensmeldung verwendet.
Gerade auch bei Haftpflichtversicherungen ist es oftmals eine Frage der Beschreibung des (feststehenden) Sachverhalts ob die Versicherung zahlt oder nicht.
Bei Rechtschutzversicherungen ist das sicher nicht gänzlich anders.


----------

